# Sheet masks



## Mixxi (Apr 16, 2016)

Hello, all! I am in need of your knowledge!
So I keep hearing a lot about sheet masks but I don't really understand what they're for. I use a face mask 2-3 times a week from Lush that's usually somewhat kaolin based (clay). Do I need sheet masks too? How often should/can you use them? What step in your routine? Do you guys have any favs?

I love skin care so I feel like I might need to hop upon this train!


----------



## Lin1018 (Apr 16, 2016)

I would suggest you Google "what is a sheet mask" and you will either think it is hype or be swept up by all the hype and believe in it.
Me I decided to simply make my own scrub of aloe vera juice (from plants at home) with rice flour and then use my Monsia sonic 3 facial cleansing brush set on sensitive. Do this once a week but I always apply store bought aloe vera gel afterwards then bed.


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 16, 2016)

They're just another version of face masks, but for those who can't be bothered with pots and squeeze tubes, tbh.

Me, I don't use any sort of mask. They don't seem to do much for me.


----------



## Mixxi (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks for the replies, both! Hmmm... I might just stick to my usual mask then!


----------



## Nuke (Apr 18, 2016)

Hi! As a huuuge sheet mask enthusiast, I had to chime in! The difference I find between clay masks (and other types of mask that you wash off) and sheet masks is that the wash-off masks tend to be more cleansing (clay masks especially are targeted towards helping draw out impurities from your skin) whereas sheet masks are more for hydration/treatment. There are an infinite number of types of sheet masks, but what you'll find is they all tend to target some sort of area or cite a certain treatment - "good for redness", "good for hydration", "good for troubled spots (anti-acne)", "good for brightening (dull skin)", etc. Sheet masks are essentially serums that are left on your face to be soaked and absorbed for a while (around 10-20 minutes are stated on most instructions, but there's no harm in leaving them on for longer - I like to keep them on until the mask is almost dry, and I also swipe the excess onto my neck/décolletage). I would not say sheet masks are necessary, but they are a fun little luxury at home for when you want to pamper yourself. I know that some other sheet mask enthusiasts would disagree and say that sheet masks are an absolute necessity to their skincare routine - they would do some every day, some even twice a day (morning/before bedtime). I personally try to do it once a day just because I enjoy the process, but in reality I do it only every few days. 

If you're interested in trying sheet masks, I would suggest you stick to the Asian brands (Korean specifically). They are the original and frankly the best bang for your buck, as well as simply the best in performance. Of course, each person will have their favorites among the Korean brands as well, and that's just something you'll have to see for yourself after trying a few. Also I had to mention the price discrepancies between the eastern and western brands because I cringe when I see the Sephora sheet masks that go for $6 when often you can buy a set of 10 Korean sheet masks for about $10-$15, depending on the brand and type. The western brands are currently hopping on sheet masks as a 'trend', hover they are simply staples/a normal part of many Asian (particularly Korean and Japanese) skincare routines, and will continue to be even if/once this 'trend' passes.

Anyway, I hope you give them a try! Let me know if you need other resources to do research before trying out a few, if you are interested!


----------



## MomOfThree1980 (May 1, 2016)

I had a family member get me a few and I have not used them yet.  I  keep meaning to try them.  What type of skin do they work best on?


----------



## Beryl (May 24, 2016)

I use sheet masks regularly. I got into using them when I started an interest in AsianBeauty. Over on reddit/r/asianbeauty you can read lots of information and view threads sheetmasks. I buy mine online from en.KoreaDepart.com . And I buy at Innisfreeworld.com this site sometimes has buy 1 get 1 free sheetmask.
Brands I have used and like are Innisfree:rose,green tea, pomegranate, blackberry, lime, strawberry. The Saem: rice,bamboo. SkinFood: strawberry & jeju orange.
The Face Shop: lotus & peony. 
I have also used some others from other Korean/Asian brands but those sold out and not available anymore. Had a very good seaweed sheetmask that is gone.


----------



## Beryl (Aug 30, 2016)

Almost used up strawberry and roses limited editions by Etude House. Was sold in sets of 5 each. Waiting for mail sheet mask The Face Shop lotus and calendula.


----------



## Rinka (Sep 10, 2016)

I really love Asian sheet masks brand (thanks to all the different variations of masks types they have), however I couldn't say I consider them necessary, neither I use them as routine.
It's more like nice way to relax for me.


----------



## janette9687 (Sep 10, 2016)

Great info Nuke, I have noticed the price difference since I am in Japan ATM.

I bought some from PureSmile on the whim. They were like a dollar each couldn't find reviews but I trusted that they were pretty good because I know Asian cultures love for skincare. Any brands or sheet masks that are worth trying for? It's hard with the language barrier to know what I am buying I go by the pictures lol


----------



## angela11 (Sep 16, 2016)

Hi, can anyone reccommend me a mask that works best for the oily T panel? I am having problems finding one from which my skin won't get pimples..


----------



## Rinka (Sep 20, 2016)

*janette9687*, sorry, only noticed your comment now (I think, I still have to get more used to this forum).
I have tried PureSmile and I love them for having all those different kinds of sheet masks. Though as far as I know there should be more expensive and more useful Japanese sheet masks (unfortunately, can't remember the exact brands now). Still, as I've mentioned, I use sheet masks mostly for relaxation, so it's very interesting to try new mask each time.
And actually, in case of PureSmile pictures really helps most times


----------



## Nuke (Oct 5, 2016)

janette9687 said:


> Great info Nuke, I have noticed the price difference since I am in Japan ATM.
> 
> I bought some from PureSmile on the whim. They were like a dollar each couldn't find reviews but I trusted that they were pretty good because I know Asian cultures love for skincare. Any brands or sheet masks that are worth trying for? It's hard with the language barrier to know what I am buying I go by the pictures lol



I just saw this now, sorry! I don't know how to get notifications when someone mentions your name... :\  Which brands you'd like are all down to personal preference, of course, but I have found myself enjoying Tosowoong, Etude House, TonyMoly, and Benton masks. I'm especially fond of the Etude House Tea Tree mask because it's very soothing for my skin. I'm not sure if you use Reddit, but /r/asianbeauty is a great resource for more K-beauty and skincare.


----------

